# 21” 2020 X5 OEM Wheel Set w/ Pirelli Tires



## Niesalee (Nov 7, 2020)

21" 2020 BMW X5M X6M Wheel Set, OEM Rims w/ M Sport Badge, Tire Specs: Pirelli P Zero; Front: 275/40 R21, Back: 315/35 R21 - $2800


----------

